# Spud



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

It's a year today since I lost you, my darling baby boy. You fought so hard to stay with us but, although your spirit was strong, your poor body was simply too tired.

I miss you my gorgeous 22 year old puppy. Give those squirrels hell!


----------



## Angel1mole (Jul 27, 2008)

R.I.P Spudulike, you gave my best friend years of happiness, thank you for that.

xXx


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

R.I.P Spud, you were so special to Mtm, and gave her so much joy. Miss you xxx


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Thanks girls. I can't believe it's been a year already.

Craig did a beautiful portrait of him which arrived this morning. I got a little bit of Spud back today thanks to him. perfect isn't it?


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

Aww thats amazing, such a lovely portrait of him xxx


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

luvly pic...x R.I.P hey, at least he can get away with ANYTHING now  he wont have people barking at him


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

XxkakashixX said:


> luvly pic...x R.I.P hey, at least he can get away with ANYTHING now  he wont have people barking at him


He always did!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

What a beautiful picture, and a handsome boy! Big hug to you, anniversaries are hard.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Cheers hun. I think the first year is always the hardest. I was very lucky to have him. He was a rescue and so poorly when I got him the vet gave him a most 2 weeks to live. I lost him some 15 years later. I have never known a dog with as much spirit as he had.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

It's sad that you've had such a tragic los but very heart warming to hear that you still have so much love for the hairy one.

22 years. Good innings.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Cheers hun, he was one in a million.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Another year has passed and you are still missed. At least you now have your Nana to give you cuddles. Give her a kiss from me xxx


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

RIP Spud xxx


----------

